# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Π.Τ.Μ. Πλοία Ταχείας Μεταφοράς κλάσης "Ζubr" (Air Cushion Vessels "Zubr" class)

## nautikos

Τα αερόστρωμνα ZUBR (Pomornik Class) είναι τα μεγαλύτερα αποβατικά-μεταγωγικά σκάφη τύπου χόβερκραφτ που έχουν κατασκευαστεί στην ιστορία. 

Σοβιετικής σχεδίασης, ενταγμένα στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό της Ρωσίας από το 1988. Σήμερα βρίσκονται σε γραμμή παραγωγής σε δύο χώρες, τη Ρωσία από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία, την «Almaz Shipbuilding JSC» με έδρα την Αγία Πετρούπολη, και την Ουκρανία, από τη «Morye Shipbuilding».

Τα ZUBR έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αναπτύσσουν ταχύτητα περιπου 60 κόμβους την ώρα, ενώ, ανάλογα με την εσωτερική διαμόρφωσή τους, μπορούν να μεταφέρουν το φορτίο τριών βαρέων αρμάτων μάχης ή εννέα τεθωρακισμένων οχημάτων ή 500 πεζοναυτών.

Παρακατω φωτο δρασης μεσα απο το Virtual Sailor :Very Happy: 

kef06.jpg

kef03.jpg

kef18.jpg

----------


## koukou

Να πούμε ότι το σκάφος φιλοξενεί 2 στροβίλους ανύψωσης και 3 στοβίλους ώσης με αντίστοιχους έλικες 4 για ανύψωση και 3 για ώση.Και οι 5 στρόβιλοιειναι zarya.

----------


## Haddock

Ο ναυπηγός του VS δίνει ρέστα με ένα σπάνιο μοντέλο... και με διαφορετικές επιδόσεις από τα ποστάλια  :Smile: 
Για να το δούμε σε μη εικονική πραγματικότητα...

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτά είναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ  :Wink:

----------


## KOKAKIS

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω και εγω μια φώτο που τράβηξα τον προηγούμενο μήνα αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να την ανεβάσω εδώ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε δύο φωτο από το L 182  Κέρκυρα όταν τον 06-2013 έφευγε με άγνωστη για μένα κατεύθυνση.
Για όλους τους φίλους του ένδοξου ΠΝ μας.

L 182 10 12-06-2013.jpg L 182 13 12-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xάρις στον φίλο Παντελή κινήθηκε ύστερα από κάτι χρόνια το θέμα των αερόστρωμνων Ζubr τα οποία όταν πηγαίνουν με ταχύτητα, βλέπεις μιά μάζα αφρού να κινείται με διαπεραστικό θόρυβο :Surprised: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ο θόρυβος είναι διαπεραστικός και όταν πηγαίνει σιγά όπως στις φωτο. :Fat:

----------


## despo

Εντελώς άγνωστος τύπος πλοίου για εμάς τους πιο παλιούς του Π.Ν. :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ο θόρυβος είναι διαπεραστικός και όταν πηγαίνει σιγά όπως στις φωτο.


 5 αεριοστρόβιλοι είναι αυτοί! Είναι στην Αίγινα κ εγώ στην Καλλίπολη χωρίς να βλέπω,καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι Zubr. :Surprised:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εντελώς άγνωστος τύπος πλοίου για εμάς τους πιο παλιούς του Π.Ν.


Χωρίς διάθεση πολιτικολογίας,αμφιλεγόμενη επιλογή εποχής ¶κη :Uncomfortableness: ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ L 180 όταν στις 12-06-2013 πήγαινε......βολτούλα, με φόντο το Πέραμα.

L 180 01 12-06-2013 (ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε το SEABREEZΕ III,τώρα ΤΕRAJET,στο βάθος δεξιά. 

Ο τίτλος του θέματος θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί ως εξής:
Π.Τ.Μ. Πλοία Ταχείας Μεταφοράς κλάσης  "Ζubr"  (Air Cushion Vessels "Zubr" class)

----------


## pantelis2009

> Mε το SEABREEZΕ III,τώρα ΤΕRAJET,στο βάθος δεξιά. 
> 
> Ο τίτλος του θέματος θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί ως εξής:
> Π.Τ.Μ. Πλοία Ταχείας Μεταφοράς κλάσης  "Ζubr"  (Air Cushion Vessels "Zubr" class)


Και στο .........βάθος αριστερά το Samos Spirit. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Xάρις στον φίλο Παντελή κινήθηκε ύστερα από κάτι χρόνια το θέμα των αερόστρωμνων Ζubr τα οποία όταν πηγαίνουν με ταχύτητα, βλέπεις μιά μάζα αφρού να κινείται με διαπεραστικό θόρυβο.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου, το μόνο που βλέπεις είναι μια μάζα νερού + αφρού και εδώ δεν πρέπει να είναι σε full speed. Τώρα πιο απ' όλα είναι δεν ξεχωρίζει.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

L 18.. 01 03-12-2012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου, το μόνο που βλέπεις είναι μια μάζα νερού + αφρού και εδώ δεν πρέπει να είναι σε full speed. Τώρα πιο απ' όλα είναι δεν ξεχωρίζει.
> Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> L 18.. 01 03-12-2012.jpg


 Φυσικά μέσα στον δίαυλο δεν πάει full speed αλλά ο αφρός είναι κ από τις κάθετες τουρμπίνες που το βοηθούν να σηκωθεί.Βλέπω στου Σπανόπουλου κ το τύπου Εuropatrol του ΛΣ. ¶ντε να το φτιάξουν κ αυτό γιατί κοσμεί τους ντόκους! :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το L 182 (Κέρκυρα) εχθές το πρωί περνώντας τη δίαυλο σιγά-σιγά και με πολύ θόρυβο.

L-182-16-01-06-2016.jpg L-182-18-01-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα τεράστιο Χόβερκραφτ έκανε απόβαση στο Πυργάκι της Νάξου το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης!
Το σκάφος-τέρας βρέθηκε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Νάξου και μάλιστα μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια κάποιων που βρέθηκαν το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης στην παραλία του Πυργακίου, βγήκε μέχρι τη στεριά προκαλώντας ΣΟΚ στους παρεβρισκόμενους που για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους έβλεπαν και μάλιστα στο νησί τους ένα τέτοιου είδους σκάφος. 
Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του εκπροσώπου τύπου του ΓΕΝ Αντιπλοίαρχου Σπυρίδωνα Πολλάτου στο www.naxostimes.gr  το "Κέρκυρα" πραγματοποίησε μεμονωμένη επιχειρησιακή εκπαίδευση στην οποία περιλαμβάνονταν προσγειάλωση στην παραλία Πυργάκι της Νάξου.
Όπως σημείωσε ο κ. Πολλάτος δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τέτοιου τύπου Πολεμικά σκάφη κάνουν ασκήσεις στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του νησιού, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του Αιγαίου. Μάλιστα και το 2016 έγινε παρόμοια άσκηση με πλοίο ίδιου τύπου το οποίο είχε και πάλι κάνει προσγειάλωση στην παραλία Πυργακίου Νάξου. 
Σύμφωνα με τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Σπύρο Πολλάτο, η συγκεκριμένη άσκηση του Χόβερκραφτ δεν περιλαμβάνει άλλα νησιά. 
Δείτε το εντυπωσιακό video του www.naxostimes.gr : κατά την ώρα της προσγειάλωσης του ΠΤΜ "ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ:

ΠΗΓΗ με φωτο και Video.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εντολή να βγουν Η «ΖΆ ΜΑΚ & τα ZUBR» …Πετώντας στο Αιγαίο! (video -¶σκηση!!))*

0
ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ

Facebook
Twitter
Google+

E-mail








Καθημερινά οι Προκλήσεις των Τούρκων είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο εμφανείς και οι Μονάδες που θα κληθούν να δώσουν την Πρώτη Μάχη ίσως και εκτός των Συνόρων μας ετοιμάζονται …για όλα!
Η Εντολή που έφτασε απο το ΓΕΕΘΑ ήταν λιτή και σαφέστατη …Σε πόσο χρόνο μπορούμε να στείλουμε τους Φονιάδες της ΖΆ ΜΑΚ στη Βραχονησίδα «ΖΗΤΑ»!
Η Απάντηση ήρθε άμεσα απο το ΠΝ και το «Zubr «ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ» αλλά δεν έπεισε τους Επιτελείς και διατάχθηκε άμεση εφαρμογή του σχεδίου αντιμετώπισης ασύμμετρων απειλών πριν την Κήρυξη Πολέμου…»Θερμό επεισόδιο δηλαδή) με «Κατάληψη Βραχονησίδας στο Αιγαίο από εχθρικούς Κομάντος !»

Το Zubr του ΠΝ «ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ φόρτωσε Κομάντος και εξαφανίστηκε Πετώντας πάνω απο τα Κύματα για την βραχονησίδα και αφού άδειασε τους Φονιάδες της ΖΆ ΜΑΚ που όρμησαν με ταχύπλοα βγήκε στη στεριά …Εννοείται χωρίς να πιάσει Λιμάνι !

*Εντολή να βγουν Η «ΖΆ ΜΑΚ & τα ZUBR» …Πετώντας στο Αιγαίο! (video -¶σκηση!!))*ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To σωστό είναι Ζ' ΜΑΚ, έβδομη μοίρα αμφιβίων καταδρομών.
Οι επίλεκτοι των επιλέκτων.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΚΑΗΚΕ ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΛΟ ZUBR ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟ!*ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΟΤΗΤΑ _/ ΦΩΤΙΑ, ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ, ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ, ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ__19 August 2017 / απο PRO NEWS (author)_Καίριο πλήγμα στις δυνατότητες αμέσου αντίδρασης και υπεράσπισης των νησιών του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου δέχθηκε το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό με την μυστηριώδη πυρκαγιά που κατάκαψε το Πλοίο Ταχείας Μεταφοράς στρατευμάτων "Κέρκυρα" (L184), το πιο σύγχρονο και ετοιμοπόλεμο από τα τέσσερα αποβατικά ZUBR ρωσικής (τα τρία) και ουκρανικής (το τέταρτο) ναυπήγησης. To "Kέρκυρα" είχε παραληφθεί το 2005, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα το 2001.Η πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε από άγνωστη αιτία στο εξωτερικό (!) του σκάφους και περιέργως μεταδόθηκε πολύ γρήγορα, καθώς δεν υπήρχε καν ομάδα πυρόσβεσης σε ετοιμότητα και έτσι για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό χάνει ένα υπερπολύτιμο πλοίο.Καταστράφηκε μέρος του πρυμναίου τμήματος και μαζί του χάνεται και το 50% των ικανοτήτων ταχείας μεταφοράς στρατευμάτων σε σημεία κρίσεων του ΓΕΕΘΑ, αφού πλέον μόνο δύο σκάφη από τα τέσσερα αρχικώς αγορασθέντα ήταν σε υπηρεσιακή κατάσταση για διάφορους λόγους που θα δούμε εν συνεχεία. Το καμμένο "Κέρκυρα" και το "Κεφαλληνία" (L180). Το σκάφος ήταν ένα από τα δύο σκάφη που βρίσκονται σε ετοιμότητα για αναχώρηση.Το μυστηριώδες είναι ότι η πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε μέσα στο ναύσταθμο της Αμφιάλης, όπου βρίσκεται η Διοίκησης Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης (ΔΕΝ), τα Κέντρα Εκπαίδευσης και άλλων κτιρίων, οι εγκαταστάσεις της Διοίκησης Υποβρυχίων Καταστροφών (ΔΥΚ), της Διοίκηση Ταχέων Σκαφών (ΔΤΣ) και των βέβαια των αερόστρωμνων της Διοίκησης Αμφιβίων Δυνάμεων (ΔΑΔ)!Πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχει να αρπάξει φωτιά ένα πολεμικό πλοίο μέσα στην "καρδιά" ενός πολεμικού ναυστάθμου και να καταστεί μη επιχειρησιακό; Όσο και αν αναζητήσαμε στην διεθνή βιβλιογραφία δεν βρήκαμε πουθενά τέτοιο περιστατικό.Ιδού η ανακοίνωση: "Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι γύρω στις 16:00 εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά στο ΠΤΜ (Πλοίο Ταχείας Μεταφοράς) κλάσης Zubr «Κέρκυρα» (L182), η οποία κατασβήσθηκε άμεσα από το προσωπικό του πλοίου με την συνδρομή πυροσβεστικών οχημάτων του πυροσβεστικού σταθμού Ναυτικής Βάσης ΚΑΝΕΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ και της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας Περάματος και Ικονίου". Σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία σε χώρο εξωτερικό του σκάφους.   Το ενδεχόμενο σαμποτάζ μέσα στο ναύσταθμο, δυστυχώς είναι υπαρκτό.Που σημαίνει ότι εύκολα ένας μηχανισμός π.χ. με φωσφορικό υλικό που δεν ανιχνεύεται, θα μπορούσε να κατακάψει το σκάφος όπως και συνέβη.Η υπόθεση των ZUBR από την αρχή της απόκτησής τους αντιμετώπισε σημαντικά προβλήματα "πολιτικής φύσεως" ανάλογα με αυτά που αντιμετωπίζει το πυραυλικό σύστημα S-300PMU1 που 13 χρόνια μετά την παραλαβή του δεν έχει ενταχθεί κανονικά σε υπηρεσία.Αρχικά αγοράστηκαν δύο από την Ρωσία από την Ουκρανία αλλά το δεύτερο ουκρανικό "κόπηκε" κατά την παραλαβή του λόγω τεχνικών ατελειών και έκτοτε παραμένει στο ναύσταθμο της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, παρά το γεγονός ότι έχει καταβληθεί το 40% της συνολικής του αξίας. Μετά από αυτό αγοράστηκε ένα τρίτο ρωσικό, «Κεφαλληνία» (L180).Έτσι είχε σχηματιστεί ένας εξαιρετικός στόλος από το «Κέρκυρα» το «Κεφαλληνία» (L180) το «Ζάκυνθος» (L183) και το «Ιθάκη» (L181), ο οποίος μπορούσε να μεταφέρει ένα Τάγμα Πεζοναυτών πλήρους συνθέσεως σε οποιοδήποτε νησί του Α. Αιγαίου, έχοντας ορισμένα μοναδικά χαρακτηριστικά: Υψηλές δυνατότητες επιβίωσης κατά το πλου τους (αδύνατον να προσβληθούν από υποβρύχια λόγω της υψηλής ταχύτητάς τους και πολύ δύσκολα εγκλωβίζονται από τους αισθητήρες των μαχητικών λόγω του φυσικού "σπρέι" από σταγονίδια που σχηματίζεται γύρω τους από τους πέντε τεράστιους αεριοστρόβιλους που χαμηλώνει πολύ το υπέρυθρο ίχνος) και μεγάλο οπλικό φορτίο.Οπλικό φορτίο που πραγματικά εντυπωσιάζει και προορίζεται όχι μόνο για την αυτοάμυνα του πλοίου, αλλά και για την υποστήριξη των αποβιβαζόμενων στρατευμάτων. Μάλιστα εσχάτως είχε προσαρμοστεί και το δόγμα χρήσης τους στις ελληνικές ανάγκες, καθώς τα ZUBR χρησιμοποιούντο και από την Ζ'ΜΑΚ για την ταχεία μεταφορά της σε σημεία κρίσεων και αποβίβαση στην μέση της θάλασσας των ανδρών με ταχύπλοα σκάφη.Ιδού ορισμένα από τα *τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά* τους για να κρίνει ο καθένας τι υπερόπλο είχε στην διάθεσή του το ΠΝ το οποίο αρχικά απαξιώθηκε (λόγω έλλειψης συντήρησης βγήκαν από την υπηρεσία Το "Ζάκυνθος" και το "Ιθάκη") και εν τέλει καταστράφηκε το ένα από τα δύο εναπομείναντα.Εκτόπισμα550 τόνοι Μήκος / πλάτος / βύθισμα57,3μ / 25,6μ / 21,9μ Ταχύτητα (μέγιστη)60 κόμβοι (40 με 3 άρματα)! Αυτονομία5 ημέρες Καύσιμα 56 τόνοι Πλήρωμα30 (5 αξιωματικοί, 18 υπαξιωματικοί) Μεταφορική ικανότητα140 πεζοναύτες σε συνδυασμό με 3 άρματα, 8 TOMA, 10 TΟΜΠ 130 τόνους φορτίο ή 360 επιπρόσθετους οπλίτες (συνολικά 500 στρατιώτες) Σύστημα πρόωσης 5 αεροστρόβιλοι Μ-70/10.000 ίπποι (2 για την συμπίεση της "ποδιάς") Οπλισμός4 α/α συστήματα Igla-1M (Strela-3), 2 α/α και αντιπυραυλικά ΑΚ-630Μ δυνατότητα πόντισης ναρκών και συστήματα πολλαπλής εκτόξευσης ρουκετών των 122 χλστ.!Ε, λοιπόν αυτά τα πλοία αφέθηκαν να σαπίσουν καθώς οι παραγγελίες ανταλλακτικών δεν έχουν υπερβεί τις μερικές χιλιάδες δολάρια στα 11 χρόνια που έχουν ενταχθεί σε υπηρεσία.Και τώρα, το τελευταίο παραληφθέν, το καλύτερο και το πλέον ετοιμοπόλεμο, κάηκε μέσα στον ναύσταθμο! Μήπως, τελικά, υπάρχει κάτι σάπιο στο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας;
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Orpheas

Αυτο συνέβη πριν χρονια  :Disturbed:

----------


## Joyrider

Ό,τι να 'ναι πραγματικά !!!
Αυτό είχε συμβεί τον Ιούλιο του 2011, το πλοίο προφανώς μετά από 6 χρόνια είναι πλήρως επιχειρησιακό και αξιόμαχο. 
Μην αναδημοσιεύετε αναξιόπιστες ειδήσεις από μπουρδοσάϊτ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν το ήξερα και όπως βλέπεις γράφει ημερομηνία 19/08/2017.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εγώ δεν το ήξερα και όπως βλέπεις γράφει ημερομηνία 19/08/2017.


Θα είχε χαλάσει ο κόσμος στα κανάλια.

----------


## Joyrider

> Εγώ δεν το ήξερα και όπως βλέπεις γράφει ημερομηνία 19/08/2017.


Δεν έγραψα ότι το έκανες επίτηδες, απλά έσπευσες να αναδημοσιεύσεις κάτι που προηγουμένως ούτε καν διάβασες προφανώς.
Και λέω προφανώς επειδή στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρει ρητά την ανακοίνωση του ΠΝ, και αν έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις στο site του ΠΝ
θα έβλεπες πως τέτοια ανακοίνωση δεν υπάρχει με αυτή την ημερομηνία και πρέπει να μπεις στο αρχείο για να την δεις. Εκτός αυτού 
θα είχε γίνει ο κακός χαμός ελλείψει ειδήσεων στα κανάλια. Γι' αυτό θέλει προσοχή το θέμα των αναδημοσιεύσεων ειδικά από αναξιόπιστες
πηγές όπως το εν λόγω site. Φιλικά πάντα.

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enimer...tia-typou.html

----------

